# Abmeldung nach B.C.



## Jean (1. Oktober 2011)

So nun ist es wieder soweit, ich mach den Adler - Abflug #h
Mal sehen was dieses Jahr so bringt. Neue Ruten hab ich gekauft, Shimano Exage (5-teilig) und die Beastmaster BX (4-teilig) sind verstaut, dazu noch die Aernos 4000. Macht einen guten Eindruck das Tackle aber wir werden sehen. Gestern wurden beide Ruten noch getunt da sie doch sehr kopflastig sind aber jetzt passt es. Ich werd berichten wenn ich wieder im Lande bin, drueckt mir die Daumen #6


----------



## John Doe12 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Viel Spaß und Erfolg in B.C.....#h


----------



## senfi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Hi Jean,

viel Spaß und viel Erfolg in BC.
Würde ich jetzt auch gerne hinfahren! 

Auf das wieder ein paar Kings und Cohos hängen bleiben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jean (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Danke! Das Wetter sieht leider nicht allzu gut aus fuer die naechsten paar Tage aber da steht man leider nicht drin. Morgen gehts dann das erste mal raus... Jetzt aber erstmal ins Bettchen,war ne scheiss lange Reise.


----------



## senfi (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Ja, der (Spät-)Sommer soll vom Wetter her super gewesen sein, aber auch wenn es jetzt schlechter wird, die Fische (mal abgesehen von Pink und Sockeye) kommen eben erst jetzt in Massen. Sind sogar anscheinend auch schon einige Chums gefangen worden.

Fahre nächstes Jahr wohl wieder, aber wegen meiner nicht so angelbegeisterten Frau schon Mitte August. Da sieht es mit Lachsen deutlich schlechter aus, die Pläne für ne Herbstreise wie Du sie oft machst sind deshalb für 2013/2014 schon in der Schublade...

Bin schon gespannt, was Du berichten werdest.

Grüße


----------



## Jean (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Das Wetter war und ist bis jetzt zwar nicht das Beste, aber die kleine Box aus Styropor ist jetzt schon eben voll ;-) Somit steht jetzt nur noch Spassangeln auf dem Programm - Wird auch Zeit! Den ganzen Tag angeln und dann Abends noch die Klinge wetzen bis in die Puppen haelt kein Mensch lange aus. Aber was macht man nicht alles fuer die Daheimgebliebenen...


----------



## Sockeye (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Wie...Fun-Angeln???

Nix da, Bilder, Bilder und nochmals Bilder machen... und hier posten!!!

:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jean (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Ein paar Schnappschuesse hab ich ja schon gemacht, aber wegen des Wetters bleibt das Ding meistens im Rucksack. Ich gelobe aber Besserung und werde mich jetzt mehr dem fotographieren widmen! "We've limited out" war gestern der Satz auf den ich seit Tagen gewartet habe. Aber wartet es ab, ein paar Zeilen + Bilder gibts spaeter auf jeden Fall. Stay Tuned...


----------



## Junky (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

BITTE, BITTE POSTE EIN PAAR BILDER!!!!

In welcher Ecke von B.C. treibst du dich denn rum?
Planst du die Reisen immer selber oder buchst du die über eine Agentur?


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Hallo,
habe gestern Abend mit Frank Staiger (Fraser River Lodge) telefoniert. Ist in diesem Jahr wohl alles etwas spät. Es ist allerdings eine wunderschöne Ecke auf unserem Planeten....
Senfi:
Im August geht sicher was auf Kings. Allerdings ist es in dem riesigen Fluß schwierig ohne Boot und Ortskenntnis. Rotlachs ist sicher auch da. Die buckligen kommen nächstes Jahr nicht rein
Petri


----------



## Jean (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

@junky, ich buche nur den Flug. Den Rest lass ich auf mich zukommen. Wohnen Tu ich hier bei einem Freund und ehem. Arbeitskollegen. 

@dolfin, ausser Chum ist alles voll da im Fluss. Grosse Springs, sehr viele und vor allem grosse Cohos, und die vielen nervigen Pinks. Denk die Hunde werden die naechsten paar Tage vorstellig werden, einen hab ich vor 2 Tagen gefangen aber der volle Run ist noch nicht im System.


----------



## jvonzun (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

jetzt bist du schon wieder dort... !?!

Viel Spass und Erfolg und wir freuen uns auf Fotos!!!

Gruss Jon


----------



## Jean (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Ja ich bin "schon" wieder da, Jon  Irgendwie hats mir das hier angetan. Man lernt immer mehr, ueber die Angelei hier sowie Leute kennen und das macht es ziemlich schwer im folgenden Jahr nein zu sagen. Vieleicht sollt ich mal darueber nachdenken wieder die Heimat zu wechseln, kommt auf Dauer glaub billiger ;-)


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*



Jean schrieb:


> Irgendwie hats mir das hier angetan


 
das ist jedoch sehr gut nachzuvollziehen, Lachsangeln vom feinsten, geniesse es und weiterhin big Petri!


----------



## senfi (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Jean, das macht heiß auf mehr. Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht. Hat bisher immer geholfen, die Sucht etwas zu zügeln.


----------



## Jean (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Zu zuegeln? Ich werd da eher immer richtig " fischgeil" wenn ich Bilder von hier sehe... :l Die letzten 4 Tage stehen nun an, schade das 3 Wochen immer so schnell rum sind. Die Chums sind jetzt da, dafuer nimmt der Rest rapide ab. Aber die machen auch ordentlich Radau an der Rute, ist eh nur noch catch and release. Mein Shopping sollt ich auch noch erledigen, nur wann? Die drehen mir dem Hals rum wenn ich mit leeren Haenden wieder heimkomme.#c..


----------



## Jean (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

So, bin wohlbehalten vor ner Woche in der Heimat aufgeschlagen, der Jetlag ist groesstenteils auskuriert und die wichtigsten Dinge sind erledigt. Werd mich ab jetzt an den Bericht stuerzen aber ein paar "Tage" wirds schon noch dauern, hab ueber 8 GB an Material auf meiner Cam die auch erst noch baerbeitet werden wollen... |uhoh:


----------



## Junky (30. November 2011)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Ich kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten!!!#h


----------



## Junky (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

******PUSH******#c


----------



## Jean (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Sorry, bin beruflich gerad sehr eingespannt deshalb wirds wohl noch ein wenig dauern. Hab gedacht ich schaffs ueber Weihnachten den Bericht zu vollenden aber Pustekuchen. Sobald es geht kommt hier aber noch was, versprochen!


----------



## Junky (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Ok, dann werde ich mal warten.


----------



## Junky (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Hey Jean...
zu viel Arbeit ist nicht gesund!!!


----------



## senfi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Abmeldung nach B.C.*

Hi,

hab mittlerweile auch für dieses Jahr gebucht. Wird nun doch ein reiner Angelurlaub, 22.9.-16.10.

Wir starten auf Vancouver Island am Stamp River und machen dieses Jahr das erste Mal ein Drift-Boat-Guiding mit.

Wen's interessiert, der Guide blogt auch ganz unterhaltsam und ist super in Bezug auf den Preis. Siehe hier:
http://www.ramblingfisherman.com/

Ab Anfang Oktober sind wir dann in der Gegend um Chilliwack unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man den einen oder anderen von Euch ja dort.

Viele Grüße
senfi


----------

